# Gust Front na Costa de Caparica - 18 Julho 06



## VII (18 Jul 2006 às 18:35)

Fotos tiradas hoje às 11.00 am.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2006 às 18:45)

grandes fotos brutal aposto que na frente dessa célula tinha ventos muito fortes!!


----------



## VII (18 Jul 2006 às 18:50)

Bem fortes 
Depois estava à espera de uma grande chuvada, mas... somente umas pingas .Gordas, mas poucas.


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jul 2006 às 19:39)

Excelente foto...

Essa tipo de nuvens tem um nome , mas nao me lembro....mad:


----------



## Minho (18 Jul 2006 às 19:42)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Excelente foto...
> 
> Essa tipo de nuvens tem um nome , mas nao me lembro....mad:



Não são Cbs Arcus??


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jul 2006 às 19:45)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Não são Cbs Arcus??



Ou melhor...o fenomeno em si...

Se são esse tipo de nuvens ou nao..sinceramente nao sei...heheeh


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2006 às 20:23)

Fotos espectaculares


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jul 2006 às 20:50)

Já sei qual é o nome!!!


gust front

http://apollo.lsc.vsc.edu/classes/met130/notes/chapter15/gustfront.html


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Jul 2006 às 08:36)

Grandes fotos!!!  
Foi pena n ter chovido violentamente


----------



## Fil (19 Jul 2006 às 12:32)

Wow  

Grandes fotos, parabens!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Jul 2006 às 16:36)

Não me deixo de babar por estas fotos...


----------



## Minho (20 Jul 2006 às 23:46)

Uma estreia em grande do VII em fotoreportagem   
Parabens!


----------



## VII (21 Jul 2006 às 01:11)

Obrigado 
Ando quase sempre acompanhado de máquina.
Depois é "só" ter muita sorte e estar no sitio certo à hora certa!
Espero poder colocar aqui mais fotos nos proximos tempos.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2006 às 22:13)

VII disse:
			
		

> Obrigado
> Ando quase sempre acompanhado de máquina.
> Depois é "só" ter muita sorte e estar no sitio certo à hora certa!
> Espero poder colocar aqui mais fotos nos proximos tempos.



espero que nos contemples com mais fotos magnificas como estas!!!
e quem sabe umas fotos branquinhas no inverno...   
abraços


----------

